# كيف تختار المشروع الأفضل ؟ .. أداة بسيطة لكنها حادة



## kmb (20 فبراير 2006)

نماذج اختيار المشاريع Scoring Models Projects

الهدف من هذه الأداة هي اختيار المشروع الذي يتناسب وأهداف المنظمة من عدة مشاريع مطروحة ، وتستخدم هذه الأداة في المراحل الأولية للمشروع وهي مرحلة الفكرة واتخاذ القرار، وفيها تجمع المعلومات الضرورية عن تلك المشاريع، وقد تكون المعلومات صفات فنية أو مواصفات قياسية، أو سجلات زمنية لمشروعات مشابهة لذا تستخدم هذه الأداة في حالتين، عند عدم توفر المواصفات الفنية والخصائص الإنتاجية والحالة الثانية عند توفرها كما يلي:

أولاً: عند عدم توفر المواصفات الفنية
*الخطوة الأولى: وضع المعايير والعوامل*
يجب تحديد المعايير والعوامل التي تمكّن أعضاء الفريق من تخيل جميع العناصر التي تميز كل مشروع عن غيره، وتمكنهم من الحكم على المشروع بدقة عالية من خلال المعيار الذي سبق تحديده وبمعزل عن المعايير الأخرى، ولهذه الخطوة أهمية كبرى في تحديد المعايير التي ينبغي النظر فيها ومقارنة جميع المشاريع ببعضها، فمثلاً عند اختيار تكلفة المشروع كعامل أو معيار، يجب النظر إلى تكلفة المشروع فقط دون النظر إلى أي عوامل أخرى من شأنها أن تؤثر على وزن هذا المعيار كما سيأتي في الخطوة الثانية، ويمكن لأعضاء الفريق أن يستخدموا أسلوب العصف الذهني لجمع العوامل أو العناصر التي سيتم مناقشتها ومقارنة المشاريع المشاركة من خلالها . وهناك بعض المعايير خاصة بإدارة المشاريع يمكن أخذها بعين الاعتبار ومنها : التكلفة الكلية للمشروع ، وحجم السوق الذي سوف يغطيه ، وحاجته إلى المصادر البشرية ، والمخاطر والعقبات ، وجدواه الفنية ، وأيضاً توافقه مع سياسات المنظمة

الخطوة الثانية: تقييم المعيار
بعد أن يختار الفريق العناصر أو العوامل التي سيتم إجراء الاختيار عليها، تجرى عملية ترتيب لها ويعطى لكل عامل أو عنصر وزناً يتراوح بين (1 إلى 10) حيث يكون 10 أكثر أهمية والعكس صحيح، ويمكن استخدام متوسط القيمة عند تصويت الفريق لقيم مختلفة .

الخطوة الثالثة: تقييم كل مشروع
فإذا كان الربح السنوي للمشروع الأول هو 600,000 دولار فيعطى درجة 3 ، وإن كان الربح السنوي للمشروع الثاني هو 1,000,000 دولار فيعطى درجة 4 .. وهكذا ... وإن كانت جودة المنتج النهائي للمشروع الأول ”لن تتغير“ تعطى الدرجة 3 ، وإن كانت الجودة للمشروع الثاني ”مقبولة ولن يلاحظ المستخدم النهائي الفرق“ تعطى الدرجة 2 ... وهكذا . 

الخطوة الرابعة: العمليات الحسابية
يُضرب وزن العامل الأول بدرجة المشروع الأول ببعضهما البعض وتسجل النتيجة ، ثم يُضرب وزن العامل الأول في درجة المشروع الثاني وتسجل النتيجة حتى يتم الانتهاء من الصف الأول أو العامل الأول ، ثم ننتقل إلى الصف الثاني أو العامل الثاني وتجرى نفس العملية السابقة حتى يتم تغيير جميع الأرقام وتصبح مصفوفة جديدة تجمع كل القيم لكل مشروع وأكبر مجموع يحصل عليه المشروع يكون هو الفائز.

مثال تطبيقي 
اختيرت ثلاثة معايير مهمة سيتم بناء عليها اختيار مشروع من ثلاثة مشاريع، وهذه المعايير هي سهولة الإنتاج، قابلية الربح، القوة التسويقية:

أولاً: ترتب العناصر حسب أهميتها وفيها يتم مشاركة الفريق:

1) قابلية الربح 2) القوة التسويقية 3) سهولة الإنتاج

ثانياً: تعطى أوزان 1 إلى 10 (يستخدم العصف الذهني ثم المتوسط الحسابي)

قابلية الربح =10 القوة التسويقية = 7 سهولة الإنتاج = 5

ثالثاً: تقييم كل مشروع تعطى أوزان 1 إلى 5 (يستخدم العصف الذهني ثم المتوسط الحسابي) حسب الجدول التالي:






​رابعاً: العمليات الحسابية وإيجاد المشروع الفائز

يتم ضرب كل قيمة حصل عليها المشروع في الوزن المقابل له، ثم تجمع النقاط الخاصة بكل مشروع كما في الجدول التالي:




​نلاحظ من المثال السابق أن المشروع الثاني هو المشروع الذي حصل على أعلى درجة ولذا سيتم اختياره، ولو كان عامل الربح أقل أهمية بـ %50 لأصبح المشروع الأول هو الفائز.
يتبع


----------



## kmb (20 فبراير 2006)

ثانياً: عند توفر المواصفات الفنية
يمكن استخدام نفس الأداة وبطريقة مشابهة في تطبيقات مماثلة، وعند الرغبة في الحصول على بدائل ووجود صفات حقيقية لها قيم محسوبة، فعند ذلك تستخدم مصفوفة البدائل التي تكتب فيها الخصائص في العامود الأول ووحدة قياسها، ثم تسرد جميع المشاريع وتكتب خصائصها الفنية الحقيقية، وفي العامود الأخير تعين أفضل الصفات من كل صف للمعيار الواحد وهكذا ليصبح عامود الخصائص المثالية، ثم تقسم كل خاصية من خصائص المشروع على الخاصية المثالية وتجمع كلها لكل مشروع على حدة ثم يفوز المشروع الأعلى نقاطاً .

وكمثالاً على ذلك نفرض أننا نرغب أن نختار المشروع بناء على بعض صفات المشروع الاقتصادية مثل وقت استعادة المبلغ المستثمر Payback Period ، صافي القيمة الحالية Net Present Value ، المعدل الداخلي للعائد Internal Rate of Return ، ولكي تكون الصورة واضحة فقد ذكرت في الملحق تعريفاً ومثالاً لكل خاصية من الخصائص السابقة، وبشكل عام فإن :

فترة الاسترداد Payback Period كلما قلت .. كان المشروع أفضل .
وأن صافي القيمة الحالية Net Present Value كلّما كان كبيراً كان المشروع أفضل .. ولا يقبل المشروع إن كان أقل من صفر .
وأن المعدل الداخلي للعائد(IRR)Internal Rate of Return كلّما كان كبيراً كان المشروع أفضل .

مثال تطبيقي:
رغبنا في اختيار مشروع من ثلاثة مشاريع بناء على بعض صفات المشروع الاقتصادية وهي: وقت استعادة المبلغ المستثمر Payback Period، صافي القيمة الحالية Net Present Value، والمعدل الداخلي للعائد Internal Rate of Return، حسب الجدول التالي:





​

الحل
على ضوء المثال الأول نجد أنه كلما كانت فترة الاسترداد أقل كان أفضل، لذا نأخذ مقلوب فترة الاسترداد ونكمل باقي المصفوفة بالطريقة المتبعة، وتنتقى أعلى قيمة لتصبح في العامود الأخير عامود أفضل صفة .. كما في الجدول التالي:





​

تقسم كل قيمة صفة على قيمة أفضل صفة، ثم تجمع النقاط الحاصل عليها كل مشروع على حده، وتقارن النتائج بعضها ببعض وينتقى المشروع ذو القيمة العالية، كما في الجدول التالي: 





​

وبهذا نستنتج أن المشروع الثاني هو المشروع الفائز لحصوله على أكبر الدرجات.










​وقد ألحقت بالموضوع ملفين أحدهما بصيغة PDF والآخر بصيغة Word يحتويان على دراسة تفصيلية في هذا المجال. وذكرت فيها الخطوات التفصيلية لكل نوع ، مع دعمه بمثال تطبيقي .. يسهل الرجوع إليه.

وأمّا نسخه وكتابته أو اقتباسه بأي شكل من الأشكال .. فهي للجميع دون استثناء ، أسئل الله تعالى أن ينفع بها .. وأن يستعملنا دائماً في طاعته .

والله أعلم ،،، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.


----------



## الأستاذ (5 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً واستاذنك بأني قد وضعته في أحد المنتديات العربية القوية والتي يقصدها الكثير وأدعوك للمشاركة به
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?p=682165


----------



## kha (6 مارس 2006)

فعلا جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك , كالعادة موضوع جدا مهم وطرح جدا رائع , اوكد لك يا بشمهندس خالد اني تعلمت الكثير بادارة المشاريع من المواضيع التي تقدمها وتطرحها , وامل المزيد وعدم التوقف . 

وتقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## Brave Heart (12 مارس 2006)

ماشاء الله لقدت استفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات القبمة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (12 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك ... مميز كعادتك

بس احب ان انبه ان هذا الموضوع لا ينطبق البته في مسألة اختيار المشاريع بالنسبة لشركات المقاولات ... لان العوامل المؤثرة على هذا القرار اكثر من ذلك بكثير وان عملية اتخاذ القرار هيى عملية ديناميكية معقده جدا عند محاولة تأطيرها ... ولذلك يلجأ الكثير من المقاولين الى عدم تأطيرها وانما اخذ هذه العوامل في الاعتبار الذهني لهم وعدم تمكنهم من تسلسل افكارهم اتجاه القرار ... وهذا ما يجعل قرارهم معرض للمخاطرة بدرجه كبيرة

من العوامل المؤثرة و التي احصيتها بدراسه ميدانية تفوق 68 عامل:
جدية العميل، عادة العميل في دفع المستحقات المالية، التدفقات المالية للمشروع، رأس المال المطلوب لبداية العمل، موقع المشروع، التعريض الحكومي،امكانية تقسيم العمل على مقاولي باطن، الوضع الاقتصادي عموما، كيفية الاشراف على المشروع ......الخ


----------



## المهندس عيد (7 يونيو 2006)

أشكركم كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي كنت أبحث عنه دائماً وأتمنى تكرار مواضيع مشابهة


----------



## nofal (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## iraqivisionary (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## صلاح على محمد شاور (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ر.م علي (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

